# Cao



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

Several months ago i posted some pictures of this awesome breed.There is the update. I am lucky enough privileged to own one of them ..So enjoy !!!
Mother ,father and my puppy 3,5 months old.Now he is 6 months ...


















Images taken from dog.bg














































Sorry for the bad quality but thay are taken with cell


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...he looks like polar bear on that first pic









Serious: that dog looks great


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

always good to see pets other then Ps


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

...............


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Superb Dog..

SUPERB!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

whats up with the bloody eye

but what a great dog


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

Dr.Green, he doesnt want to accept his lower position in the pack, very dominant dog (hes rised with 3 KGB Terriers and a husky) ,so he is carrying several scars








Its like growing up a baby tiger


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice dog my cuz got a bermese mountain dog its only a year old and its huge!


----------

